# reformat hard drive in XP



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"Archived"


Pirate speak for.................











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/Drive2.jpg










http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/Drive.jpg


----------

